# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến Mãi Tết Đặc Biệt - Du Thuyền Hạ Long 5 Sao Starlight

## duthuyenanhsao

Khuyến mãi đặc biệt dịp Tết 2015 này cả nhà ơi! Du thuyền 5 Sao Starlight Giảm 20% cùng với nhiều ưu đãi đặc biệt khác nữa. Liên hệ để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết nhé!

----------

